
Ask HN: Remote Workers, how do you get paid? - theo31
Hi,<p>I have been a remote worker for a year now, and tax season is coming around.<p>I was wondering how do you get paid and why? (Paypal, ACH, Venmo, Transferwise?)
======
duiker101
Transferwise

------
PaulHoule
Always ACH.

